# Wengophone 2.0

## jordan83

Ho notato che è disponibile la versione 2.0 di wengophone per linux, windows, macosx...

Non mi ero mai interessato a questo progetto, essendo assuefatto all'idea di Skype...   :Confused: 

Con "sconcerto" noto che il client wengophone supporta video chiamate e un altro bel po' di feature che Skype per linux nemmeno si sogna   :Shocked: 

A questo punto mi chiedo, qualcuno lo usa con soddisfazione? Ci sono problemi e/o svantaggi particolari (eccetto la scarsa diffusione)?

Con altrettanto "sconcerto" noto che in Portage non è ancora stato incluso (ci sono solo una versione stravecchia mascherata e un bug report semi-ristagnante).

No perché sto diventando vecchio ad aspettare un client Skype decente e ci metterei 2,4 secondi a cestinarlo per passare a wengo, se non ci sono particolari problemi.   :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma guarda che wengophone non ti permette di contattare persone che usano skype. utilizza il protocollo open SIP come ekiga e simili.

per il momento negli overlay c'è la 2.0

```
 net-im/wengophone

     Available versions:  [M]2.0_rc2 ~2.0_rc5-r1[1] ~2.0_rc5-r3[2] ~2.0-r1[1]

     Homepage:            http://dev.openwengo.com

     Description:         Wengophone NG is a VoIP client featuring the SIP protcol

[1] (layman/sabayon)

[2] (layman/voip)

```

----------

## Delta9

Io uso wengophone per chiamare i numeri fissi. In poche parole:

Si sente meglio (me lo dicono anche gli altri)

Costa quasi la metà

Il client è open source

Usa un protocollo standard

Non ha scatto alla risposta

Supporta meglio linux

Altro da aggiungere?

----------

## Ic3M4n

che se tutti i tuoi amici usano skype allora non te ne fai una mazza a meno che non fai utilizzare a tutti wengophone.   :Wink: 

----------

## jordan83

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ma guarda che wengophone non ti permette di contattare persone che usano skype. utilizza il protocollo open SIP come ekiga e simili.
> 
> 

 

Eh, lo so, comunque non sarebbe un grosso problema...

Non uso moltissimo Skype e comunque mi basta convertire solo alcuni dei destinatari per il momento  :Smile: 

Iniziamo la campagna "spread Wengophone!"...   :Laughing: 

L'indifferenza degli sviluppatori Skype verso di noi gli si rivolterà contro...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> L'indifferenza degli sviluppatori Skype verso di noi gli si rivolterà contro...  

 + che l'indifferenza e la mancanza di features io eviterei skype per via del fatto che:

il binario è crittato e ogni volta che lo lanci ciuccia un sacco d cpu per renderlo usabile dal sistema

essendo chiuso non sai che diavolo fa davvero il binario (bello scoprire che skype va a interrogare il tuo bios, vero? )

vogliamo poi parlare delle limitazioni imposte tipo : non puoi fare multichat se non hai un proc intel core duo?

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao a tutti,

voglio aggiungere una considerazione: è vero che wengophone è opesource usa sip e blablabla, però sono anche mesi che promettono di fare in modo che con il loro programma ci si possa collegare a qualsiasi sip. mi spiego: usare wengophone con l'account di ekiga per esempio. Dalla versione 2.0 sarebbe dovuta comparire sta feature, ma non c'è. E non credo sia difficile da implementare visto che il programma può benissimo connettersi al loro server SIP. Mi sa un po' di mossa commerciale per accaparrarsi più clienti. Ma questo non è di per sè uno sbaglio, infatti uno si può sempre connettere ad un account wengo usando ekiga se è contento.

Dal punto di vista dell'implementazione del protocollo sip però, loro se ne servono solo per chiamate e video chiamate, mentre per le chat si usano protocolli esterni appoggiandosi al codice di gaim. qiundi servono 2 account uno per telefonare ed uno con (icq aim msn jabber...) per chattare! Questo mi sembra sciocco. 

Non temete, sto arrivando dove volevo: ekiga invece include la chat secondo lo standard sip. e dalla 2.2 pare ci sarà anche la lista dei contatti. Insomma createvi pure l'account con wengo che effettivamente costa pochissimo per le telefonate, ma fate un pensierino ad ekiga!

ciauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

nic

----------

## Peach

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *jordan83 wrote:*   L'indifferenza degli sviluppatori Skype verso di noi gli si rivolterà contro...   + che l'indifferenza e la mancanza di features io eviterei skype per via del fatto che:
> 
> il binario è crittato e ogni volta che lo lanci ciuccia un sacco d cpu per renderlo usabile dal sistema
> 
> essendo chiuso non sai che diavolo fa davvero il binario (bello scoprire che skype va a interrogare il tuo bios, vero? )
> ...

 

aggiungo pure, come già riportato nel forum (nonricordoquandononricordodachi), che la licenza non è delle più belle e protettive nei confronti del consumatore. anzi.

edit: trovata la fonte della fonte : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-336203.html

nn è da poco.

----------

## drizztbsd

Bah io sarei per un client sip normale (linphone?) e un account sip italiano normale (tipo messagenet o skypho) così può anche essere usato (gratis) per chiamare qualsiasi altro numero di qualsiasi operatore voip (basta che abbia il peering FWD)

----------

## federico

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> che se tutti i tuoi amici usano skype allora non te ne fai una mazza a meno che non fai utilizzare a tutti wengophone.  

 

Schifoso com'e' skype sotto linux vorrei sapere quanti utenti linux lo usano davvero spesso...

----------

## federico

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Bah io sarei per un client sip normale (linphone?) e un account sip italiano normale (tipo messagenet o skypho) così può anche essere usato (gratis) per chiamare qualsiasi altro numero di qualsiasi operatore voip (basta che abbia il peering FWD)

 

Ma skypho puo' essere utilizzato con software diversi da quello non funzionante che ti danno su eutelia?

----------

## drizztbsd

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   Bah io sarei per un client sip normale (linphone?) e un account sip italiano normale (tipo messagenet o skypho) così può anche essere usato (gratis) per chiamare qualsiasi altro numero di qualsiasi operatore voip (basta che abbia il peering FWD) 
> 
> Ma skypho puo' essere utilizzato con software diversi da quello non funzionante che ti danno su eutelia?

 

skypho è un provider sip, funziona con ogni software/telefono sip

----------

## mrfree

Openwengo supporta la modalità conferenza (chat audio con più utenti contemporaneamente)?

Conoscete eventualmente altri software (free|open) che la supportano?

PS: se questa mia domanda dovesse generare un branch troppo OT aprirò un nuovo thread  :Smile: 

----------

## drizztbsd

Prova mumble/murmur   :Cool: 

----------

## mrfree

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Prova mumble/murmur  

 

Come hai capito che mi serviva per giocare a tremulous?   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> voice chat software for gaming written in Qt4

 

Pork... mi toccherà emergere le qt4  :Sad: 

----------

## drizztbsd

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   Prova mumble/murmur   
> 
> Come hai capito che mi serviva per giocare a tremulous?  
> 
> 

 

Mica sono gentoo developer per nulla, uno dei requisiti fondamentali è la telepatia  :Razz: 

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   voice chat software for gaming written in Qt4 
> 
> Pork... mi toccherà emergere le qt4 

 

Attento di abilitare le use sqlite per qt4 sennò non va una cippa

----------

## Kernel78

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Attento di abilitare le use sqlite per qt4 sennò non va una cippa

 

Domanda: bisogna per forza abilitare sqlite o va bene anche sqlite3 ?

----------

## drizztbsd

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   Attento di abilitare le use sqlite per qt4 sennò non va una cippa 
> 
> Domanda: bisogna per forza abilitare sqlite o va bene anche sqlite3 ?

 

In teoria il bug 166215 dice di sì, ma non l'ho ancora verificato (e soprattutto non ho ancora cambiato l'ebuild).

Se lo vuoi provare cambia il check sull'ebuild e fammi sapere se funziona  :Razz:  thx

----------

## Kernel78

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   Attento di abilitare le use sqlite per qt4 sennò non va una cippa 
> 
> Domanda: bisogna per forza abilitare sqlite o va bene anche sqlite3 ? 
> 
> In teoria il bug 166215 dice di sì, ma non l'ho ancora verificato (e soprattutto non ho ancora cambiato l'ebuild).
> ...

 

Oggi dubito proprio di riuscire a guardare, torno a casa tardi e ho una moglie già pronta a mandarmi a cercare i cibi più inconsueti (maledette voglie  :Laughing:  )

Cmq guardando tra le faq sul sito di mumble parlano di sqlite3, purtroppo non riesco a trovare altre info ma se avesse bisogno di sqlite3 mi pare strano che funzioni anche con sqlite 2*. A quanto ne sapevo io avevano cambiato le API ...

Se riesco in questi giorni a fare delle prove ti faccio sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Attento di abilitare le use sqlite per qt4 sennò non va una cippa

  Ehhhh se solo lo avessi letto qualche decina di minuti prima   :Confused: 

Comunque ho avuto difficoltà a compilarlo con mio solito -j6 (uso distcc) mentre con -j1 nessun problema, questa può valere come segnalazione oppure apro un bugreport?  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   Attento di abilitare le use sqlite per qt4 sennò non va una cippa  Ehhhh se solo lo avessi letto qualche decina di minuti prima  
> 
> Comunque ho avuto difficoltà a compilarlo con mio solito -j6 (uso distcc) mentre con -j1 nessun problema, questa può valere come segnalazione oppure apro un bugreport? 

 

Secondo me è un problema di distcc, io compilo sempre con -j5 e non ho mai avuto problemi ... (tocco ferro  :Laughing:  )

----------

## mrfree

Ma è possibile che non esista niente di simile per gtk+, lo voglio includere su un livecd e mi scoccia aggiungere qt e co. 

Potrei utilizzare teamspeak-bin ma non trattandosi di free-software avrei sicuramente problemi di licenza

----------

## drizztbsd

No, tanto qt dipende (circa) solo da xlib. è solo una dipendenza in più (e la 4.2.2 non occupa manco tantisimo senza la use qt3support)

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Ci sarebbe Cohoba e tutto il framework telepathy, ma non so quanto siano usabili al momento.

Cmq se ti servono piu' info http://telepathy.freedesktop.org

----------

## riverdragon

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> che se tutti i tuoi amici usano skype allora non te ne fai una mazza a meno che non fai utilizzare a tutti wengophone.  

 Penso che la frase sintetizzi parzialmente il problema. D'altra parte ho appena notato che wengophone supporta anche msn e jabber, quindi quando smaschereranno la versione 2.0 (che è l'unica presente in portage al momento) proverò a dare una pedata a gaim.

D'altra parte vedo questo progetto telepathy che sembra interessante... un altro caso di dispersione di forze in mille progetti opensource?

----------

## jordan83

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> quando smaschereranno la versione 2.0 (che è l'unica presente in portage al momento) proverò a dare una pedata a gaim.
> 
> 

 

Bah, io ho installato la versione 2.0 dall'overlay "Sabayon" e devo dire che al momento WengoPhone è abbastanza una chiavica.

Almeno sul mio pc.

Ogni volta che provo la chiamata di test al 333 (devo ancora testare le chiamate "vere") l'upload schizza intorno i 3-4000 kB/s e l'uso cpu a 100%.

Senza contare le volte che wengophone "esplode" da solo senza ragione.   :Mad: 

Perché in linux è così difficile avere un client voip che funzioni??   :Sad: 

----------

## pingoo

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

>  *riverdragon wrote:*   quando smaschereranno la versione 2.0 (che è l'unica presente in portage al momento) proverò a dare una pedata a gaim.
> 
>  
> 
> Bah, io ho installato la versione 2.0 dall'overlay "Sabayon" e devo dire che al momento WengoPhone è abbastanza una chiavica.
> ...

 

Da quanto capisco lo hai compilato e se hai usato gcc>=4 i problemi potrebbero derivare da lì. Non sono riuscito a ritrovare la pagina ma ho letto sul loro sito, che mi crea non pochi problemi con firefox, che le librerie che hanno usato (le boost) vengono compilate na schifezza dalle versioni + recenti di gcc (la colpa sarà davvero da attribuire a gcc? ) Io qualche tempo fa sono riuscito a chiamare casa su un fisso (ho fatto l'account quasi un anno fa e mi avevano dato 2 euri  :Wink:  mentre ho provato prima e qualche giorno fa e praticamente non andava.

 *Quote:*   

> Perché in linux è così difficile avere un client voip che funzioni??  

 

Sinceramente la cosa lascia perplesso anche me, è un obiettivo primario, un bel client voip-im con protocollo standard, crittografia e che funzioni...

Edit: mi sono accorto che c'è il bin sul loro sito, così l'ho appena provato. E' parecchio lento ma funziona meglio anche per la chat, ho fatto una chiamata, io sentivo bene dall'altra parte no, però non ho provato a moficare le impostazioni...

Edit2: trovato il link citato sopra http://dev.openwengo.com/trac/openwengo/trac.cgi/wiki/HowToBuildFromSourceNgLast edited by pingoo on Tue Feb 13, 2007 11:31 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

sinceramente io ho utilizzato con soddisfazione ekiga e devo ammettere che la qualità della conversazione era veramente buona. purtroppo con tiscali ed il loro voip non riesco più ad utilizzarlo poichè mi bindano le loro porte. per il resto ekiga, anche nel pc2phone ha sempre funzionato egregiamente e sia la mia ragazza che i suoi genitori lo utilizzano senza alcun problema.

----------

## riverdragon

 *il sito di wengophone wrote:*   

> Avoid gcc 4.1, it produces bad code with boost libraries, so WengoPhone is crashing very often.

 Bon, per qualche mese ancora wengophone non sarà sul mio pc. Spero almeno che gcc 4.2 risolva il problema, e che arrivi (=sia marcato stabile) in tempi relativamente brevi.

ic3m4n, spiegami questa cosa di tiscali, è anche il mio ISP.

----------

## drizztbsd

tiscali (almeno quello con voce e il router cesso pirelli) filtra la porta sip (5060) e h323, basta usare una porta diversa come client e come server (messagenet usa la 5061)

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, esatto. da quanto ho capito utilizzano anche loro il protocollo sip per il loro voip, attacchi i telefoni di casa al router e le chiamate vengono effettuate inviando il segnale tramite internet con il protocollo SIP. il problema è che anche loro utilizzano la porta standard 5060 e non ho trovato nessun server cui collegarmi per abilitare stun su una porta differente. quindi non riesco a fare chiamate ne a riceverne. Unico motivo per cui ho una partizione mignon con windows installato, posso utilizzare skype con la videoconferenza, che come noto, non utilizza tale protocollo ma un suo protocollo proprietario.

----------

## riverdragon

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> tiscali (almeno quello con voce e il router cesso pirelli)

 Non ho nessuno dei due, wonderful!

----------

## drizztbsd

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> si, esatto. da quanto ho capito utilizzano anche loro il protocollo sip per il loro voip, attacchi i telefoni di casa al router e le chiamate vengono effettuate inviando il segnale tramite internet con il protocollo SIP. il problema è che anche loro utilizzano la porta standard 5060 e non ho trovato nessun server cui collegarmi per abilitare stun su una porta differente. quindi non riesco a fare chiamate ne a riceverne. Unico motivo per cui ho una partizione mignon con windows installato, posso utilizzare skype con la videoconferenza, che come noto, non utilizza tale protocollo ma un suo protocollo proprietario.

 

tsk, messagenet usa la 5061

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, ho visto. quindi teoricamente effettuando la registrazione sul sito potrei utilizzar nuovamente ekiga anziche tutto l'accrocchio win-skype.

da quanto ho capito la registrazione e l'utilizzo host2host è gratuito. poco male, una sola configurazione da fare sul pc della mia ragazza  :Wink: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

C'e' anche questo

```

http://www.phonegaim.com

```

e c'e' anche un ebuild nell'overlay zugaina, purtroppo non l'ho ancora provato, quindi non ho idea se sia realmente utilizzabile.

----------

## Scen

Sono riuscito a creare un ebuild (apparentemente funzionante) del binario di WengoPhone.

Funziona su x86 e amd64  :Razz: 

Ebuild su Gentoo Bugzilla

Testate gente, testate  :Cool: 

----------

## Kernel78

Mi sa che questa sera mi compro una cuffia con microfono per poterlo provare  :Wink: 

Complimenti per l'impegno.

----------

## Scen

Sto cercando un'alternativa valida a Skype su Linux, e siccome la versione da sorgente di WengoPhone sembra avere ancora qualche problemuccio, e visto che la versione binaria bene o male funziona, ne ho approfittato (e l'ebuild writer che c'è in me non vedeva l'ora  :Razz:  )

Comunque io ho notato, per ora, un problema nella visualizzazione dell'immagine della webcam (si vedono tutte righe viola), la voce devo ancora provarla concretamente, ho fatto solo la prova con "l'echo test" (chiamando il 333).

----------

## Scen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> jakub@gentoo.org changed:
> 
> What |Removed |Added
> ...

 

Bah.... e i -bin di mozilla-firefox,thunderbird,virtualbox,openoffice (e forse anche altri)?

Il bello è che la versione da sorgente va abbastanza da schifo (nel senso che genera molti problemi nella compilazione, ho letto)

/me deluso

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

puoi sempre sottoporto a qualche overlay per vedere se te lo accettano... vista la politica  di snellimento in atto per l'albero principale di portage la risposta che ti hanno dato mi sembra corretta.

----------

## Peach

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> puoi sempre sottoporto a qualche overlay per vedere se te lo accettano... vista la politica  di snellimento in atto per l'albero principale di portage la risposta che ti hanno dato mi sembra corretta.

 

potresti sempre addarlo al gechi overlay

----------

## Scen

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> vista la politica  di snellimento in atto per l'albero principale di portage

 

Effettivamente so di questa (ho proposto anche qualche altro ebuild in precedenza, e sono ancora lì fermi  :Rolling Eyes:  ), a questo punto penso che la via migliore sia, appunto, quella degli overlay.

La prossima settimana vedo di combinare qualcosa!

----------

## riverdragon

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Sorry, we are not adding -bin ebuilds for stuff that can be built from sources.
> 
>  

 La cosa (ironicamente) simpatica è che quel "can be built from sources" è falso, purtroppo. Ci sarebbe da litigare un po', ma i risultati credo sarebbero scarsetti, visti i precedenti.

----------

## Scen

Wow (altro che la pubblicità di Vista... ehm...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz:  ) , il Gentoo dev genstef ha aggiunto l'ebuild che avevo proposto all'overlay "voip" (e ho visto che nel repository ha messo anche una versione più recente)  :Cool: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Wow (altro che la pubblicità di Vista... ehm...    ) , il Gentoo dev genstef ha aggiunto l'ebuild che avevo proposto all'overlay "voip" (e ho visto che nel repository ha messo anche una versione più recente) 

 

Si, avevo visto anche io ... peccato che io odii gli overlay  :Sad: 

----------

## Luca89

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Wow (altro che la pubblicità di Vista... ehm...    ) , il Gentoo dev genstef ha aggiunto l'ebuild che avevo proposto all'overlay "voip" (e ho visto che nel repository ha messo anche una versione più recente) 

 

Grande! L'ho installato subito, quello da sorgente è un po' scomodo perché costringe ad installare le librerie qt che io non uso.

----------

## Kernel78

Alla facciazza degli overlay guardate cosa ho trovato con il sync quotidiano

```
* net-voip/wengophone-bin

     Available versions:  ~2.1_rc2

     Homepage:            http://www.openwengo.org/

     Description:         Wengophone NG is a VoIP client featuring the SIP protcol
```

  :Cool: 

----------

## Scen

Difatti:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ------- Comment  #30 From Stefan Schweizer 2007-04-14 12:52:50 0000  [reply] -------  
> 
> I added the binary ebuild to portage, because the source build seems to be
> ...

 

 :Twisted Evil:   :Cool: 

(non che sia felice dei "source build broken", ma almeno qualcuno si è reso conto che certe volte rendere disponibili i binari precompilati può essere cosa buona e giusta  :Razz:  )

----------

## Kernel78

Il mio problema adesso è che si collega ma dopo un po' mi apre una finestra dicendomi utente e password errati (ma non è vero), sono dietro un router quindi ho pensato subito a porte da dover forwardare e così ho fatto, stando alle faq servono la 5060,10600 e 10601 ma il problema si ripresenta cmq.

Non è che tiscali anche senza tiscali voce e router pirelli mi filtra la 5060 ?

----------

## MajinJoko

da quel che so tiscali si pappa la porta 5060 per dare il servizio voce, e da router pirelli non c'è possibilità di cambiare le cose.

----------

## Kernel78

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> da quel che so tiscali si pappa la porta 5060 per dare il servizio voce, e da router pirelli non c'è possibilità di cambiare le cose.

 

Si ma io non ho ne il servizio voce ne il router pirelli ...

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Non è che tiscali anche senza tiscali voce e router pirelli mi filtra la 5060 ?

 

ops, non avevo letto la parte sottolineata.

----------

## edux

Ho provato il binario di wengophone in portage, il 2.1_rc2, è abbastanza instabile...

Però mi piace parecchio la possibilità di usarlo come client sip, msn e googletalk, e le tariffe di wengo mi sembrano convenienti.

Ma ho un problema che mi scoccia abbastanza: se sto chattando con un client msn e questo mi manda un'emoticon wengo mi crasha inesorabilmente...

----------

## Scen

Good news: rilasciato Wengophone 2.1.0  :Cool: 

http://www.openwengo.org/index.php/openwengo/public/homePage/news?payload[newsId]=0

----------

## pingoo

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Good news: rilasciato Wengophone 2.1.0 
> 
> http://www.openwengo.org/index.php/openwengo/public/homePage/news?payload[newsId]=0

 

Ciao,

l'ho provato qualche giorno fa e non so perché usava un font inutilizzabile (nonché orribile). Sono così tornato alla rc2. Una cosa strana è che a livello grafico, a volte (?), fa caha, come se utilizzasse librerie vetuste. Inoltre da circa una settimana non riesco più a connettermi, uffa.

Eppure manca poco...

----------

## Deus Ex

A me non riconosce la webcam (che peraltro funziona perfettamente, anche con altre applicazioni), che è l'unico motivo per cui lo utilizzerei come client IM unico...

----------

## skypjack

Pensavo di emergerlo, che ne dite: vale la pena?

----------

## Deus Ex

Ho appena scoperto che wengo faceva a botte con il vecchio driver della webcam. Ho appena aggiornato all'ultimissima versione, e ora funziona!

Passo immediatamente a Wengo! Yay!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 102376

ciao io non so se ho configurato bene wengophone.........

quando faccio la chiamata di prova non sento nulla????

se parlo nemmeno..... che dovrei sentire? qualcosa tipo skype

inoltre se clicco in notifica suoni, menu configuarzioni, riproduci suoni, non sento nulla

ps : l'audio funziona perfettamente, ma arts non è installato

----------

## Scen

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ciao io non so se ho configurato bene wengophone.........
> 
> quando faccio la chiamata di prova non sento nulla????
> 
> se parlo nemmeno..... che dovrei sentire? qualcosa tipo skype
> ...

 

Ho paura che sia dovuto a questo bug della versione 2.1: nei primi 3 commenti trovi delle soluzioni temporanee al problema.

----------

## 102376

fare un downgrade di libreria non mi sembrava il caso.......

quindi ho elimininato la lib da wengophone

 *Quote:*   

> Alternatively, you can remove libasound from /opt/wengophone. Then, I have
> 
> sound and no crashes until now.

 

grazie ora funziona tutto

----------

